# Fazrulz1: Never Say Never



## 04mucklowd (Mar 3, 2011)

Feliks: Never Say Never

I just felt like saying this, ignore me

Would be a great film though, better than Dusbin Biebers one


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Dusbin Beibers


 
Who is this person? Never heard of him/her.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Who is this person? Never heard of him/her.


 
he spelt it wrong, it's spelt dustpan bieber


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Who is this person? Never heard of him/her.


Yeah, it's actually Rustin Heiber.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-pxjmlpds


----------



## Owen (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe it's Justin Bieber.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 3, 2011)

Owen said:


> I believe it's Justin Bieber.


 
No, I'm pretty sure it's Bustin Jeiber


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Owen said:


> I believe it's Justin Bieber.


 
Please don't crash the party.


----------



## ianography (Mar 3, 2011)

Owen said:


> I believe it's Justin Bieber.


 
PARTYPOOPER


----------



## Owen (Mar 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> PARTYPOOPER


 I was just trying to be helpful...


----------



## ianography (Mar 3, 2011)

Owen said:


> I was just trying to be helpful...


 
I'm just messin' with ya


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah, it's actually Rustin Heiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Hieber

<3 nigahiga


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 3, 2011)

PICK IT UP UP UP
_and never say never o:_


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 3, 2011)

Rustin sounds familiar, but I'm not sure it was Hieber. Thought it was Rustin Lieber? It might have been Liebersson, though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2011)

actually... it is Rowejustin Hesslerbeiber


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 4, 2011)

It's actually Chustin Pieber.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 4, 2011)

Pumpkin eater.


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah, it's actually Rustin Heiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.. I loved that


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 4, 2011)

Justin Jaffrey.

Wait, switching the initials doesn't make a difference?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Justin Jaffr*e*y.
> 
> Wait, switching the initials doesn't make a difference?


urdoingitwrong >:[


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2011)

John Brechon.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> John Brechon.


 
lolcyrus

Yes, it is John Brechon.


----------



## Meep (Mar 4, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> urdoingitwrong >:[


 
Ya, it supposed to be Justin Jaffr*on*.


----------

